# March for Sanjoaninas



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Sanjoaninas is the main festivity of our Island and one of the biggest of Azores.

There was a contest for the festival march. I am very happy to announce that my music won!

Here it is! I hope you enjoy and dance!






Before anyone start a rant, this is not a classical piece. But I'd like to show it anyway. Just enjoy.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

...........................................................


----------

